# Figure 8 Island



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Heading down that way Saturday and was wondering if there was much fishing going on there. Never been there. Any help appreciated. THANKS


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Fish the north end for slots,specs,flo.. South end for same but more pan fish and puppy drum. Take everything with you as there are no stores on this Island. Water clarity is often gin clear which is good for pomps and other sight feeders.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds good. Any beach driving allowed. How is the parking for Haul overs. THANKS for the info.:fishing:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

There is very limited parking. This is a private island ,gated with a guard,and you need a pass to gain access.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

So, I guess I won't be going there. Guess I will have to head to Topsail, Carolina or maybe the Fort.


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Something tells me that they would not welcome me nor my kind on their island.... 

Wikipedia says......

"*Figure Eight Island* is an island in North Carolina. It is a private island and that can only be reached via a guarded causeway bridge. It has been a popular destination for celebrities and politicians including former Vice President *Al Gore*, and *John Edwards*, who owns a house on the island... 

Sea turtles are monitored on a daily basis, the homeowners' association commisioned a survey of endangered plants and animals on the island, some of the animals of special interest were *piping plovers*, sea turtles, sea beach amaranth, and marine mammals."

Good Luck,
:fishing:


----------



## esoxcpr (Sep 25, 2009)

*Figure Eight Fishing*

That's all true. You will not be allowed to cross the bridge. The only way to fish Figure Eight is by boat. Rich Inlet is the north end, Mason Inlet is the South end. Beaches on both ends of Figure Eight are extremely popular with boaters partying on the beach, something that the wealthy Figure Eight property owners can't do a darn thing about.

Seeing as in NC all beaches are public property, you can beach your boat using one of the inlets mentioned and then walk up the Figure Eight beach to surf fish. As mentioned, the water there is almost always extremely clear.


----------

